# Clear-Com Headset Pinout



## Eboy87

Having trouble finding this on Clear-Com's website. Does anyone have a pin diagram for headsets? Trying to replace the missing connector on a handset.


----------



## cprted

Pin 1, Shield+Green
Pin 2, Yellow
Pin 3, Orange+Red
Pin 4, Blue+Brown


----------



## waynehoskins

1 - mic ground
2 - mic
3 - speaker ground
4 - speaker

If I remember right.


----------



## Eboy87

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Chris15

Adding to this for future reference, normal pinout for 5 pin headsets:
1 Mic Ground
2 Mic +
3 Speaker Common
4 Left Speaker
5 Right Speaker


----------



## Spiceboy

For the CC40 the wire colors a a little different and should be

Pin 1, Shield
Pin 2, Red
Pin 3, Black
Pin 4, White


----------



## therobdenton

http://www.clearcom.com/support/manual_pdfs/manuals_party_line/manual_pl_cc95_260.pdf

Here's a link to the manual on Clearcom site.


----------



## therobdenton

http://www.clearcom.com/support/manual_pdfs/manuals_party_line/Clear-Com_RS-601_Manual.pdf

Incidentally, here's the manual for the beltpack. It gives the pin assignments for the XLR.

1: GND
2: +30v
3: Intercom


----------



## gcpsoundlight

Eboy87 said:


> Having trouble finding this on Clear-Com's website. Does anyone have a pin diagram for headsets? Trying to replace the missing connector on a handset.


Eboy87, I would be surprised if jands made this available on the site, they would want you to buy the stuff!


----------



## LightStud

gcpsoundlight said:


> Eboy87, I would be surprised if jands made this available on the site, they would want you to buy the stuff!


Jands is merely the Australian dealer; it has no control over the content on Clear-Com's website. 

While we're on the subject, I believe I've read on here someone saying that Telex owns Clear-Com or that they merged. I see nothing on Clear-Com's site to indicate this. Telex did buy RTS several years ago. Clear-Com, along with some other familiar entertainment-industry brands, is owned by the Vitec Group of the UK.


----------



## Chris15

gcpsoundlight said:


> Eboy87, I would be surprised if jands made this available on the site, they would want you to buy the stuff!



It is precisely because they want you to buy it that they publish details like pinouts.

Without pinouts, you can't connect to a piece of gear.
Without a connection, gear is useless.

If you consider that Clearcom etc is used for say the olympics amongst other mission critical applications. If something breaks at say 3am, you can ring the factory all you like, no one will answer. (Let's disregard the fact that if you are at this level you have the mobile numbers of the people you need to talk to if they aren't seconded onto the gig as more direct insurance).

Oh and Jands do list the pinouts for their gear, but you generally need to look up the manual for it.

Note also that this thread has been dormant for most of 2009...


----------



## DMooreJr

Additional question here...

I hacked together a headset adapter to allow the input of my iphone/ipod/galaxys5 etc audio into the clear com headset. I basically soldered the 3.5mm stereo plug to onto pin3 and pin4 of the clear com headset cable. It works somewhat. I can listen to the clear com conversation normally if nothing is playing via the 3.5 adapter (ie ipod etc..) or vice versa, I can not hear both. It seems as though the 3.5mm cancels out the clear com audio.

Any suggestions. 

Thanks
DM


----------



## Chris15

What's your pinout between TRS and XLR exactly for this "hacked" adapter?


----------



## DMooreJr

I have the following

Headset 

Pin 1 - normal
Pin 2 - normal
Pin 3 - normal (plus tip of 3.5mm)
Pin 4 - normal (plus sleeve of 3.5mm)


----------



## DMooreJr

Perhaps I need to make a new one for the samsung galaxy s5. It looks like it might be TRRS. I thought I saw somewhere it's pin out was Left, Right, Mic, Ground.


----------



## Chris15

TRRS is pretty much what's been used since the original iPhone.
I doubt the headset mic will play nice with a phone that's expecting an electret in a headset and when it sees a dynamic is going to find the level fairly low...

As a note, you're connecting to amplifier outputs together here and that's normally a bad idea.
An ideal amplifier has zero source impedance. Driving into zero impedance means no useful level output and high risk of damaging one or both amps...
While neither of these amplifiers is going to be that ideal, it's still a bad long term move...

What's the behaviour you think you should be getting out of the system with both connected?


----------



## BenSH

DMooreJr said:


> Perhaps I need to make a new one for the samsung galaxy s5. It looks like it might be TRRS. I thought I saw somewhere it's pin out was Left, Right, Mic, Ground.


TRRS Pinout is
Tip Left
Ring1 Right
Ring2 Shield
Sleeve Mic

Im working up something similar to hook to a Clearcom Tempest Beltstation,
Ive Got my TRRS going
Tip,Ring1 to Pin 4
Ring2 to Pin3
Sleeve to Pin 2

Heaphones work but mic instantly feeds back

Basically Ive got a Producer who's an ex-police and the big muff doesn't output a loud enough signal, so working on a couple of alternative option for them.

Id love to run an EM6 cable but I am having trouble finding documentation on the E6 portion of the equation, bias voltage and all that.


----------

